# 6ft Tiger Shark Encounter 10/21/12



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Went out this this morning with BBarton, Matt and son(MO). Ran into Need2Fish and we introduced ourselves as I have been trying to keep ahead of him all year in Kayak Wars. Bait was really easy to get this morning so after that we headed out about a mile or so. The bite wasn't the best but we got some decent fish. I pulled up 2 legal Triggers right away and was stoked. Mo got a decent Red Snapper and a King on the way out. First time for both. I pull up a Snapper or two. Then I mentioned I would love a flounder. So 5 minutes after I say that I hear Brandon scream Flounder. Awesome 16" keeper. The last time I seen him pull up a flounder he lost it bouncing around the yak. I then pull up a 26" Cobia with an attitude. Then we go trolling to some other spots and I have a nice Spanish hit my king rig and sky jump or at least Matt told me it did. We bottom fish for a while and Matt gets schooled on I'm guessing a nice Grouper, it breaks him off into structure. Not much action we decide to troll back a ways and I tell Brandon I want to try for some more triggers. Brandon says cool, I'll drop my Go pro down to see whats down there. Big mistake. A shark grabs his go pro and bites through a thick rope. Ouch, in a few seconds it was gone.:001_huh: I didn't no what to say when it happened. Brandon was bummed so he decided to go in and cut his losses.  I went out for some more action and a 6ft Tiger Shark comes up on me when I'm bottom fishing and circles about 2 times really slowly. I put the GoPro up to his face because he was really interested in me. He finally leaves. I decide to leave after that and troll in. I get a double hook up on kings and call it a day. Overall a good day on the water. Enjoy the shark video. I had a mellow song on but it got blocked.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great shark footage! Sucks about the lost GoPro...guess it can be used as an excuse to upgrade to the Hero 3


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> Great shark footage! Sucks about the lost GoPro...guess it can be used as an excuse to upgrade to the Hero 3


Thats what Brandon said immediately when it happened about the new Hero 3. I can't drop mine down after seeing that happen. I wonder if the shark swallowed it or just spit it out.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to see you guys out there. Nice video. Hate that about Brandon's gopro. I limped around all day on 1/2 pedal power. Saw some mahi but couldn't get them to eat. Just kings, spanish and sharks. Lots of bait though. Hope to catch up with y'all again.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Really cool video. Looked like he wanted to take a nibble out of your yak there for a second!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to wonder if these sharks are learning to relate Kayaks to food. I'm referring to a post yesterday of someone actually feeding sharks from a kayak just for kicks. All I know is when you feed Gators, they learn very quickly to associate people with food and rapidly become a nuisance.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

BTW, great video. Beautiful.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

GatorBane said:


> I have to wonder if these sharks are learning to relate Kayaks to food. I'm referring to a post yesterday of someone actually feeding sharks from a kayak just for kicks. All I know is when you feed Gators, they learn very quickly to associate people with food and rapidly become a nuisance.


Kinda looks like it had that arched back, aggressive posture. Didn't look like a happy shark to me. I've often wondered how tasty a mirage drive must look to a big tiger or bull. Especially if there's some blood dripping through the hole lol.


----------



## yakkinchick (Oct 18, 2012)

Love the video. That would honestly scare me pretty bad. lol Also alot of good fish you caught there


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

jasonh1903 said:


> Really cool video. Looked like he wanted to take a nibble out of your yak there for a second!


He did really come close. As you probably seen I had to take the camera out of the water as he seemed like he was going to inhale it.:boxing:


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> Kinda looks like it had that arched back, aggressive posture. Didn't look like a happy shark to me. I've often wondered how tasty a mirage drive must look to a big tiger or bull. Especially if there's some blood dripping through the hole lol.


I did have alot of bait in my bait tube hanging off the side and sitting in my mirage drive. I could see him coming from about 35 ft away and I figured he would just do a drive by like most the other sharks do. He circled me at least twice and got about 2 ft from my yak and the go pro. I agree he was sizing me up and being aggressive. :001_huh:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

cool vid. 

Ive been close by (navarre) and all i caught t is sharks and bull reds the past two days.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! Great video. That shark would have freaked me out. Nice job out there today!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I cant watch the video for some reason, can you post a link?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great shark video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

SUcks about Brandons GoPro and man youre the trigger killer lately, great job. My wife wouldnt be so upset if I fish every day as long as I bring back triggers. 

I am about to head out. With the nasty forecast all this week I need my sail TODAY. But, I suppose, a nice mahi or BFT would be ok too.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of the GoPro but totally awesome video...i prolly would have had to change shorts.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

nice video! Not sure about kayaks and sharks though. Little to close for me. 

Hey I have been wondering how to drop my gopro down to see what is there. I just got the hero2 a little while ago and still learning some of this stuff. How do you drop it down and see what is there. Are you using the little optional lcd screen or is it possible to use the wifi backpack and turn your phone to a hotspot to see it?


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Salty Daze said:


> nice video! Not sure about kayaks and sharks though. Little to close for me.
> 
> Hey I have been wondering how to drop my gopro down to see what is there. I just got the hero2 a little while ago and still learning some of this stuff. How do you drop it down and see what is there. Are you using the little optional lcd screen or is it possible to use the wifi backpack and turn your phone to a hotspot to see it?


I have never dropped my camera down to take a look and probably won't after seeing Brandon's hero2 break off. I always keep mine attached to an adjustable mono pod. It would be really cool to get a look at some of the bottom spots, but not sure its worth the risk. He dropped his down with a rope and had the wifi with dive lens on. Not sure on the distance for the wifi though. We were in about 60ft of water. 

When the shark came up to the yak, I was really glad to have a massive PA14. Not sure I would have felt the same warm fuzzy with my Ocean Kayak scrambler.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

the wifi will not pick up underwater


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Need to talk to gopro to upgrade their technology...chances are they ll send ya a new one...sorry about your loss....u sure make some killer footage.....


----------



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

There someone on Craigslist saying that they found a go pro washed ashore.


----------



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/3358149468.html


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nope not mine. I wish it was


----------

